# Okonomiyaki



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

Oops! Typo in the heading. My word of the day is okonomiyaki. This is the recipe for the Japanese cabbage "pancake" known as okonomiyaki I made last night. It is quick, filling, and makes enough to serve 2 and have leftovers for lunch the next day. The recipe should work with egg substitute or with just egg whites. If you can't get taro root, you could use sweet potato--I'd use white instead of orange. Serve with a side salad and it's a meal.

DIFFICULTY: Easy
TIME: 20-25 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

100 g Nova Scotian scallops, cut in quarters 
100 g bacon, chopped
1/4 head cabbage (Savoy or green), chopped (should be about 200 g)
3 eggs
3 tbsp garlic scapes or chives, chopped
3 spears asparagus
2 tsp fish sauce
1/3 cup flour
1/8 tsp baking powder
½ cup Nagaimo (taro root)
2 sheets Nori
2 tbsp okonomi sauce 
2 tsp wasabi paste 
1/4 cup cold water (or dashi if you have it--I didn't and didn't feel like making any)
vegetable spray
salt
2 tbsp mayonnaise
2 tsp benito flakes
 
PREPARATION:

1. Preheat griddle to 400 degrees.
2. Preheat oven to 250 degrees.

 
PREPARE INGREDIENTS:

Bacon: cut into 1 cm lardons
Scallops: cut into quarters
Nagaimo: peel and grate (1/2 cup) Tip: Some people are allergic to the peel. I wear latex gloves when handling Nagaimo.
Cabbage: Slice into 1/4-inch strips (2 cups)
Flour: Measure 1/3 c
Baking powder: Measure 1/8 tsp
Fish sauce: Measure 2 tsp
Eggs: beat lightly in small bowl
Asparagus: Cut off ends, cut into 5 segments about 1 inch long (cut on diagonal)
Garlic scapes: Cut on a diagonal, about 1/4 inch long
Nori: Cut sheets in half and then roll and cut chiffionade
Mayonnaise: Stir in 1-2 tsp wasabi paste

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, water, taro, fish sauce. Mix until blended, but not overly so.
2. Add remaining ingredients except mayonnaise and nori. Blend until moist.
3. Spray hot griddle with vegetable spray.
4. Put 1/2 of mixture on griddle, shape in a circle, lower heat to 375. Cover and let cook for 5 minutes.
5. Flip, and cook an additional 5 minutes on the other side. (I find using two spatelas makes it a lot easier because 1/2 of the mixture makes an okonomiyaki that is about 9 inches across).
6. Hold first okonomiyaki in preheated oven on an oven-proof plate or pizza pan.
7. Repeat steps 4 and 5.

TO SERVE

1. Put wasabi mustard in a small ziplock bag. Clip off one corner, make diagonal lines across okonomiyaki.
2. Put okonomi sauce in a small ziplock bag. Clip off one corner, and make diagonal lines to make a lattice pattern across okonomiyaki.
3. Top with nori threads, green onion, benito flakes (as you wish).
4. Cut into quarters. One is easily enough for 2 people with a salad.

Notes: When I did this on my cast-iron griddle, I had to lower the heat.If you don't have a griddle, a non-stick skillet will work, but you still need to give it a light spray of vegetable oil (or wipe it with vegetable oil if you don't have the spray).  If you prefer the cabbage softer, nuke it for about 2 minutes before adding it to the batter. You can substitute shrimp, chicken, or pork for the scallops. These are good eaten warm or at room temperature for lunch the next day. Pack the toppings separately.

Sorry--no pictures--forgot. But you can find pictures of okonomiyaki on the Internet.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 29, 2014)

Never saw that before. Looks good. Going to definitely look into doing this...thanks...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

It is sort of a cabbage fritter, only a BIG fritter. There are many ways to make it. Some recipes don't incorporate the cabbage in the batter, rather you cook the "pancake" first and then add the cabbage and let it cook down, others add noodles. Some put pickled ginger between the pancake and the cabbage. Basically, it is an "anything goes" kind of thing--tasty, filling, and a quick dish to make that doesn't use a lot of dishes/pans, doesn't require a lot of prep time. And, the part I like best, is that it is something I can take with me when I go on a client's site and don't know if there is a fridge or microwave because it is good at room temperature.

Here are some links:

Okonomiyaki Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Okonomiyaki Savory Grilled Japanese Pancake Recipe

Okonomiyaki, Osaka style | Just Hungry - this one explains all the ingredients.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Never saw that before. Looks good. Going to definitely look into doing this...thanks...


That surprises me, Rock!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Okonomiyaki, Osaka style | Just Hungry - this one explains all the ingredients.



Makiko Itoh's Japanese cooking site...the best site for learning.  She has a sister site Just Bento.

I also have her cookbook, _Just Bento_, love her descriptions and best of all I have most of all the odd (for Montana) ingredients.  Just have to find some fresh Taro.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2014)

I won't be able to make this.
I don't think the scallops I buy are from Nova Scotia.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Makiko Itoh's Japanese cooking site...the best site for learning.  She has a sister site Just Bento.
> 
> I also have her cookbook, _Just Bento_, love her descriptions and best of all I have most of all the odd (for Montana) ingredients.  Just have to find some fresh Taro.



A Caribbean market in my area has fresh taro, as well as the Asian market. 

I've "known" Maki for a long time. We were on the same web design mailing list for years and worked on the mailing list's website. She's had a tough time with her health lately, but seems to be getting better.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I won't be able to make this.
> I don't think the scallops I buy are from Nova Scotia.


Pac--I'd have thought you'd use wings...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Makiko Itoh's Japanese cooking site...the best site for learning.  She has a sister site Just Bento.
> 
> I also have her cookbook, _Just Bento_, love her descriptions and best of all I have most of all the odd (for Montana) ingredients.  Just have to find some fresh Taro.


I think you can use tapioca starch...or was it potato starch...the Taro does make a difference, though.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2014)

Boneless wings! Good call! lol


----------



## roadfix (Apr 29, 2014)

There are so many ingredients that I don't have the patience to make this myself.  
But this is where we locally go for okonomiyaki.  Several photos here so you get the idea.

Gaja Okonomiyaki Japanese Restaurant Review and Photos - Lomita, CA | Eatosaurus Rex


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pic, roadie.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2014)

roadfix said:


> There are so many ingredients that I don't have the patience to make this myself.
> But this is where we locally go for okonomiyaki.  Several photos here so you get the idea.
> 
> Gaja Okonomiyaki Japanese Restaurant Review and Photos - Lomita, CA | Eatosaurus Rex


I only had to buy benito flakes and taro root. Everything else I had in the fridge/pantry. It took less than 15 minutes to prep the ingredients. The taro root dissolves on the grater. One can omit the bacon and the scallops and use whatever veggies one has on hand. It is a very easy recipe to make (or maybe it is just because I've been prepping Indian dishes which seem to take FOREVER that this seemed easy). I'd love to see some DCers play with this and come up with other combinations and give feedback on whether this is too much for the home cook to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I think you can use tapioca starch...or was it potato starch...the Taro does make a difference, though.



I have tapioca starch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> A Caribbean market in my area has fresh taro, as well as the Asian market.
> 
> I've "known" Maki for a long time. We were on the same web design mailing list for years and worked on the mailing list's website. She's had a tough time with her health lately, but seems to be getting better.



I've "known" Maki, too.  Lots of questions on Just Bento when I was in the Bento phase.  Yes, she has been through the wringer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've "known" Maki, too.  Lots of questions on Just Bento when I was in the Bento phase.  Yes, she has been through the wringer.



I still love the way the Internet provides a way to have friends I never would have met otherwise


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay hope this isn't sacrilegious, but it seems a close cousin to Chinese
Egg foo Yung.   What say you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it might be the Grandmother of Egg Foo Young...


----------



## powerplantop (May 1, 2014)

When I was in Japan this was one of my favorite things to eat. A few friends sitting around a table grill with a few beers and cooking your own with what ever you wanted inside was a lot of fun.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 2, 2014)

It doesn't remind me of Egg foo Yung at all. I made it again today for the photographer (first time I've had something I cooked photographed by a professional photographer).


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> It doesn't remind me of Egg foo Yung at all. I made it again today for the photographer (first time I've had something I cooked photographed by a professional photographer).


Cool


----------



## roadfix (May 4, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> When I was in Japan this was one of my favorite things to eat. A few friends sitting around a table grill with a few beers and cooking your own with what ever you wanted inside was a lot of fun.


This one, hole-in-a-wall candy store I used to frequent had a single okonomiyaki table with 2 chairs tucked in the corner.  They also had a manual shaved ice machine.  As kids, a buddy and I on occasion sat and ordered okonomiyaki.  We were lousy at handling the spachula so the store owner cooked for us.   They didn't serve beer, we were minors anyway, but there was a beer vending machine just outside of the store.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 4, 2014)

roadfix said:


> This one, hole-in-a-wall candy store I used to frequent had a single okonomiyaki table with 2 chairs tucked in the corner.  They also had a manual shaved ice machine.  As kids, a buddy and I on occasion sat and ordered okonomiyaki.  We were lousy at handling the spachula so the store owner cooked for us.   They didn't serve beer, we were minors anyway, but there was a beer vending machine just outside of the store.


The two spatula trick was the biggest challenge (and no way could I do it with one) (and why I had so much leftover ingredients). It took me three tries to get one that the photographer liked. There is a trick to that. And, I have to admit, I prefer my lefse griddle for making it--did one in a CI skillet, one on a CI griddle, one in a non-stick frying pan, but the one I did on my lefse griddle is the one that was photographed. Once the photos appear on the web site, I will post the link (a little bit of preening since "I made that").


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

I made this!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=652647104804169&set=pcb.652651028137110&type=1&theater


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Okay hope this isn't sacrilegious, but it seems a close cousin to Chinese
> Egg foo Yung. What say you?


The texture is totally different. The technique is different--you do not pre-cook any of the ingredients nor do you stir the egg. You mix all the ingredients together, add the eggs last, put on a hot grill, shape into a circle, cover, let cook 5 minutes, flip, cover, cook an additional five minutes. Also, the sauces are very different if you compare what is normally used to top egg foo yung. The umami is more pronounced than in egg foo yung. To me, egg foo yung is something I make with leftover stir fry. Now that I've been introduced to this, I prefer it.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 7, 2014)

I haven't had okonomiyaki in a while....


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 8, 2014)

roadfix said:


> I haven't had okonomiyaki in a while....


I'm thinking you just might need to  Comfort food, easy to make and oops, we did put kimchi on top of the noodles after I took the picture. I'm Scandinavian--the fact I can make kimchi and okonomiyaki is, well, outside of my ethnic zone. I suffer from snow blindness.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2015)

*Vegetarian Okonomiyaki*    				 		 The recipe should work with egg substitute or with just egg whites. If you can't get taro root, you could use sweet potato--I'd use white instead of orange. Serve with a side salad and it's a meal. I made this in April when the lads came out--they are vegetarians. They loved them. 

 DIFFICULTY: Easy
 TIME: 20-25 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

200 g smoked firm tofu (1 block)
50 g edible pea pods (cut into 3 pieces)
1/4 head cabbage (I used 1/2 purple/1/2 green), chopped (should be about 200 g total)
3 eggs
3 tbsp garlic scapes or chives, chopped
3 spears asparagus
2 tsp ume su (Japanese plum vinegar)
1/3 cup flour
1/8 tsp baking powder
½ cup Nagaimo (taro root)
2 sheets Nori
2 tbsp okonomi sauce (or vegetarian hoisin sauce)
2 tsp wasabi paste 
1/4 cup cold water (or dashi if you have it--I didn't and didn't feel like making any)
vegetable spray
salt
2 tbsp mayonnaise


PREPARATION:

1. Preheat griddle to 400 degrees.
2. Preheat oven to 250 degrees.


PREPARE INGREDIENTS:

Tofu: cut into 1-1/2 cm squares
Nagaimo: peel and grate (1/2 cup) Tip: Some people are allergic to the peel. I wear non-latex gloves when handling Nagaimo.
Cabbage: Slice into 1/4-inch strips (2 cups)
Flour: Measure 1/3 c
Baking powder: Measure 1/8 tsp
Ume su: Measure 2 tsp
Eggs: beat lightly in small bowl
Asparagus: Cut off ends, cut into 5 segments about 1 inch long (cut on diagonal)
Garlic scapes: Cut on a diagonal, about 1/4 inch long
Nori: Cut sheets in half and then roll and cut chiffionade
Mayonnaise: Stir in 1-2 tsp wasabi paste - set aside

DIRECTIONS

1. In a large mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, water, taro, ume su. Mix until blended, but not overly so.
2. Add remaining ingredients except wasabi mayonnaise and nori. Blend until moist.
3. Spray hot griddle with vegetable spray.
4. Put 1/2 of mixture on griddle, shape in a circle, lower heat to 375. Cover and let cook for 5 minutes.
5. Flip, and cook an additional 5 minutes on the other side. (I find using two spatelas makes it a lot easier because 1/2 of the mixture makes an okonomiyaki that is about 9 inches across).
6. Hold first okonomiyaki in preheated oven on an oven-proof plate or pizza pan.
7. Repeat steps 4 and 5.

TO SERVE

1. Put wasabi mayo in a small ziplock bag. Clip off one corner, make diagonal lines across okonomiyaki.
2. Put okonomi sauce in a small ziplock bag. Clip off one corner, and make diagonal lines to make a lattice pattern across okonomiyaki.
3. Top with nori threads, green onion, a dollop of srirachi, sliced white radish (as you wish).
4. Cut into quarters. One is easily enough for 2 people with a salad.

Notes: When I did this on my cast-iron griddle, I had to lower the heat.If you don't have a griddle, a non-stick skillet will work, but you still need to give it a light spray of vegetable oil (or wipe it with vegetable oil if you don't have the spray). You can bake them in the oven at 425 on a parchment-lined baking sheet, uncovered. I make them smaller when I bake them in the oven--about 4-5 inches across for about 7-8 minutes.  If you prefer the cabbage softer, nuke it for about 2 minutes before adding it to the batter. You can other vegetarian protein sources for the tofu use a marinated tofu.. These are good eaten warm or at room temperature for lunch the next day. Pack the toppings separately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2015)

yum!!


----------



## roadfix (May 11, 2015)

Yosh!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2015)

PF--it has become one of my go to dishes to use up leftovers. I've also made it with rice noodles when I haven't had any cabbage in the house. I have made it with chicken, pork, beef, all veggies, marinated tofu...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> PF--it has become one of my go to dishes to use up leftovers. I've also made it with rice noodles when I haven't had any cabbage in the house. I have made it with chicken, pork, beef, all veggies, marinated tofu...



I make it with lots of veggies, it's is a good leftover user.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Yosh!


 I made about 250 of these on May 2nd (11 doz eggs), along with 60 lb of quail breast. I think I've nailed cooking quail breast and it will be awhile before I make either again. But the vegetarian version is just as tasty as when you use fish sauce and a meat/seafood.


----------

